# Snap on tool box ideas.....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just got this 2nd hand, for an absolute bargain 










its a bit battered and covered in oil, so defo needs a good clean, but tbh, ive never liked the snap on red colour :lol:

so, what would you do with it?

im thinking, remove all the draws, and wrap all the exterior parts in matt black, and do the draw fronts in carbon film?  i dont fancy painting it, as it would take too much time to prep all the scratches and stuff on it

give me some ideas


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Spray it UG!!!! You must!! I command you!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

uv paint mate bright green


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

When I was getting my wheels refurbed, the guy was telling me that they had baby pink powder if I wanted... Some guy bought a snap on tool box for his girlfriend who was a mechanic and wanted it baby pink. 

I dare you to match that!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'd wrap it in gloss white, with carbon drawers, and carbon snap on badges.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Camouflage colours?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a tool box for god's sake - leave it red and spend the time and effort on your car:thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

+1


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I know you didn't want to paint it, but how cool would it look in Ford Ultimate Green and bin the Snap On badges to replace with Ford RS one's :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Put it in the kitchen and have all your cuttlery in it , me and Mr opolis know someone who has a limited edition one for that very reason , totally shocked but incredibly cool when i saw it.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 for leaving it, I'd leave it 'cause I'd be proud to have a Snap On chest in it's true colours though :thumb:

I lol'd at the cutlery drawer, that's awesome 

Nice box by the way!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol thats crazy marc..

saw a limited edition lewis hamilton mclaren one in kwik fit when BIL worked there..

black with the mclaren logo, and when you flipped the lid up a mural of the car and lewis' face..
tacky imo.. and at 2k well overpriced!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep this one is the Jenson Button F1 championship win ltd edition , cost was crazy money.
Top drawers were knives forks and spoons , lowers were utensils and mid to lower were pads polishes and brushes and touch up pens  , ive had many a curry in this kitchen machining the surface of it for fun , hahahahaha. I wish i had a photo.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd just clean it up and be proud of it as it is!!! It's a great brand.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Heavenly said:


> Yep this one is the Jenson Button F1 championship win ltd edition , cost was crazy money.
> Top drawers were knives forks and spoons , lowers were utensils and mid to lower were pads polishes and brushes and touch up pens  , ive had many a curry in this kitchen machining the surface of it for fun , hahahahaha. I wish i had a photo.


lol that sounds a great idea :lol:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Chrome wrap :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrapping it could look good though I think if it gets abused as much as my Snap-On box does it would soon look a bit ropey!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> Put it in the kitchen and have all your cuttlery in it , me and Mr opolis know someone who has a limited edition one for that very reason , totally shocked but incredibly cool when i saw it.


A certain detailer of here? I think I know who you mean.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Since no-one else has asked, how much of an 'incredible bargain' was it?

Oh, and leave it as is, Snap-on boxes are red.......


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have same problem mate, I was given the rollcab i.e the bottom part by my bro in law as it was "kicking" around at his garage, I was thinking UG and put Snap on badges back on.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

i think if u wanted to change the colour wrap would be the best. i never liked red either so i got this :lol:










Tacky not sure ?

Over priced ?? wasn't cheep put it that way

:lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

john2garden said:


> Camouflage colours?


why....he`d never find it again :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

EthanCrawford said:


> i think if u wanted to change the colour wrap would be the best. i never liked red either so i got this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my BIL used to work in kwik fit, and the MOT tester there had that box.. he paid £2k for it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the Lewis Hamilton Mclaren one. Didnt someone have an Aston Martin one here?

Btw film it green like your car it would look great.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Love the Lewis Hamilton Mclaren one. Didnt someone have an Aston Martin one here?
> 
> Btw film it green like your car it would look great.
> 
> ...


ahhh.. thats a great idea..

ford ultimate green to match the RS!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> ahhh.. thats a great idea..
> 
> ford ultimate green to match the RS!!


Thanks but it was mentioned early so not my idea :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

That is the same top box and roll cab as mine, better check there still there, :lol:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Didnt someone have an Aston Martin one here?


I have an Aston Martin Trolley


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I would remove all badges, carbon wrap the whole thing then refit badges.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

when i was on the spanners I had a stupidly big mac tools ford rs focus rally edition in blue.

awesome box but it was awfully overpriced at £2750. still, i was younger and more foolish so i thought it was a good idea. i dont think i even managed to fill it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Love the Lewis Hamilton Mclaren one. Didnt someone have an Aston Martin one here?
> 
> Btw film it green like your car it would look great.
> 
> ...


I have the Limited Edition Aston Martin one :thumb:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt black or carbon wrap :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

snap on do/did a bright green toolbox maybe you can still get the paint.










Go with the RS nicely


----------

